

Yelp Expects to IPO at $12 to $14 a Share - JumpCrisscross
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/02/16/yelp-expects-its-i-p-o-to-price-at-12-to-14-a-share/?nl=business&emc=dlbka33

======
malandrew
How could they possibly justify a price of $12 to $14 in their prospectus with
financials the way they are and no solid monetization strategy on the horizon?

